# Greetings from Vietnam.



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a coffee lover from Vietnam - world's second largest coffee exporter. Currently, I am an editor of a comprehensive website on coffee definitions and coffee reviews.

The reason I registered this forum is that I would like to know thoughts of global coffee fans about Vietnamese coffee and local Vietnamese coffee recipes.

Even Vietnam exports a lot of green coffee beans, it seems that the country is not much famous with processed coffee products. That's why your feedbacks are very important to help me understand the situation.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Personally I have not tried Vietnamese coffee. Most roasters in the UK source their beans from South America. I am sure I am not alone in wanting to taste Vietnamese coffee.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome









I seem to recall Vietnam produces mostly robusta, and I've never come across a speciality Vietnamese coffee... If there was somewhere to buy some, I'd try it!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

PeterF said:


> Welcome to the forum. Personally I have not tried Vietnamese coffee. Most roasters in the UK source their beans from South America. I am sure I am not alone in wanting to taste Vietnamese coffee.


I'd say Africa plays a pretty significant part in most roasters selections too....


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I tried and liked the coffee when in Vietnam, few years ago now, ordered some from Trung Nguyen when I came back, tasted the same. used a Vietnamese coffee filter which I still have. It does taste quite different from what I drink now.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/coffee/vietnam-coffee-g1-arabica-scr18.html?___SID=U

Both available and not robusta; YCE in the past have roasted quite dark, but that might have changed some in recent months.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

vietnamcoffee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a coffee lover from Vietnam - world's second largest coffee exporter. Currently, I am an editor of a comprehensive website on coffee definitions and coffee reviews.
> 
> ...


Hi Vietnam coffee.

It's true the country isn't very famous for coffee, probably because the majority of the coffee is low quality Robusta which is sold cheaply. On the forums we tend to go for higher quality specialty lots of Arabica. Personally I think that A lot of SE Asia will be an up and coming area of coffee production as (if?) quality improves. Indonesia, Papua New Guinea and to a much lesser extent Thailand already release some pretty interesting lots.

I'm afraid I'm personally not a fan of the Vietnamese coffee recipes, but that's because I like to enjoy my coffee black (either espresso or filter) and not with condensed milk and sugar. I know plenty of people will disagree with me though and do enjoy the experience!

Having visited Vietnam it is a beautiful country with really nice people, I would love to go back one day.


----------

